# NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

(2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lakers











Series tied: 1-1

<table class="gScGTable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">*Apr*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sun 23</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->L 107-102 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Wed 26</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->W 99-93<!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Fri 28</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> @ Lakers </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ESPN</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Sun 30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">* May*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time**</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Tue 2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Thu 4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">--</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sat 6</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @  <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">--</td></tr></tbody></table>
Date: Friday, April 28th
Time: 7:30 pm



 Starters
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Nash </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Bell </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *24.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *16.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *16*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *9.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *12*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.333*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.500*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.538*</td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.433*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *25.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> FG% *.450*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Barbosa </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jones  </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.House </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Grant </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0* </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jackson </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Lakers vs the Suns in 2005-2006 Regular Season:

 L 112 - 122 
 L 93 - 106
 L 96 - 107 
 W 109 - 89 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Bryant</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.5</td><td class="sortcell">42.5</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>5.5</td><td>3.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Odom</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>42.0</td><td class="sortcell">17.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>10.5</td><td>12.5</td><td>6.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.75</td><td>3.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Parker</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>36.5</td><td class="sortcell">14.8</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.75</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>C. Mihm</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">6.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>D. George</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.3</td><td>1.5</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Brown</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>18.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.0</td><td>1.3</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.8</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Walton</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>22.3</td><td class="sortcell">4.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>4.3</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>1.33</td><td>0.33</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Cook</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>11.5</td><td class="sortcell">3.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>0.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Vujacic</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>19.8</td><td class="sortcell">2.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.3</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jackson</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.5</td><td class="sortcell">1.5</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. McKie</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.0</td><td class="sortcell">1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. Bynum</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>1.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Turiaf</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.5</td><td>9.0</td><td>36.0</td><td>45.0</td><td>20.0</td><td>7.75</td><td>2.75</td><td>11.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">96.9</td><td>10.9</td><td>29.3</td><td>40.1</td><td>21.1</td><td>6.54</td><td>4.32</td><td>13.4</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Marion</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.8</td><td class="sortcell">23.3</td><td>2.8</td><td>9.3</td><td>12.0</td><td>0.8 </td><td>2.00</td><td>2.25</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Nash</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>35.0</td><td class="sortcell">18.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>5.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>12.3 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>4.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Bell</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>39.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.7</td><td>2.7 </td><td>0.67</td><td>0.67</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Barbosa</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>31.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.8</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.3 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>E. House</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>17.5</td><td class="sortcell">11.3</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jones</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.8</td><td class="sortcell">10.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>N. Tskitishvili</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16.0</td><td class="sortcell">9.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Diaw</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>33.3</td><td class="sortcell">8.5</td><td>2.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>7.5</td><td>6.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.50</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>T. Thomas</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">4.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Grant</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12.0</td><td class="sortcell">3.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>P. Burke</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">106.0</td><td>8.3</td><td>33.3</td><td>41.5</td><td>25.5</td><td>5.50</td><td>3.75</td><td>10.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.8</td><td>12.5</td><td>33.4</td><td>45.9</td><td>18.9</td><td>7.21</td><td>3.44</td><td>14.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe the Suns will play more loose. Otherwise it will be another victory for the Lakers.

I hope the game is close.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

LOL, all starters are averaging 11.5+ppg.

Once again, I'll take the Lakers. The Lakers have a fantastic game plan that is centered on stopping the Suns from being able to run. So far, the only answer the Suns have is to try and run some more. If that philosophy doesn't change, it will show that D'Antoni's Coach of the Year last year was basically completely undeserved because Nash is doing all of the work out there.

I'm confident that, if we made them play our way in the first two games in Phoenix, we will definitely make them play our way in these two games at home.

It'll be close, but like I said...I'm picking the Lakers to come out on top.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Damian Necronamous said:


> LOL, all starters are averaging 11.5+ppg.
> 
> it will show that D'Antoni's Coach of the Year last year was basically completely undeserved because Nash is doing all of the work out there.


Better yet, it'll show that Phil might have deserved it this year. when i didn't post any prediction, we won. so I'll be back after friday


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

I JUST FOUND OUT I HAD A CHANCE TO GO TO BOTH OF THE NEXT HOME GAMES.

I don't want to get into the details but man, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Stick to the game plan, and assuming the Suns don't have one of those really hot games that they sometimes have, Lakers should win again. But they must do all the same things they did in Games 1 and 2. Especially in terms of energy defensively.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We got the momentum and Jack Nicholson. Lakers already have found a way to contain the Suns fastbreak and the Suns arent likely to shoot as well here in Staples.

I predict a win.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a strange feeling about this game...


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lakers will definitely stick with that game plan......because it works. The thing is if Suns could find a new way to play, which I doubt they could. But I am still worried about Suns' high shooting percentage.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I have a really good feeling.. I dont know what it is :rofl:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

if the Lakers close out oon the 3s like they did in game one, and keep them from making 

an abnormal amount they have a good shot of winning  also if they keep their damn layups and 

dunks to a minimum...


**** THE SUNS

GO LAKERS!!!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Man, I'm really pumped about this one. I want the Lakers to win so bad, it isn't even funny anymore. But once again, I'd hate to jump into conclusions. Go Lakers.

peace


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Ahhhh man...i'm really excited about the game tonight!! Playing @ the Staples in front of our home crowd...i could already feel the energy about todays game. Like most of you guys said, stick with the game plan, and we should come out with a "W"

Lets go Lakers!!!!! Woot!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Once again, I'll take the Lakers. The Lakers have a fantastic game plan that is centered on stopping the Suns from being able to run. So far, the only answer the Suns have is to try and run some more. If that philosophy doesn't change, it will show that D'Antoni's Coach of the Year last year was basically completely undeserved because Nash is doing all of the work out there.


How would that nullify last year's COTY award? This year, what options does he have? You can't slow it down because you have no inside game with Amare and Kurt (8-10 footers) out. They have no choice but to try and run and hope they hit their open shots, which they haven't. Part of being a coach is realizing that. The reason they struggle to run is because they cannot stop anyone on the inside. They can't really switch defensive assignments because they have zero interior defense no matter who they put on the floor. Well, they can switch them, but it won't help their main problem. What can they do, put Tim Thomas on Odom so that Shawn is less tired? Seriously, his options are limited because his pieces are limited. This fact nullifies nothing that he did last year.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Kudos for the 'Zona posters keep'n it real in this thread. Both coaches have done absolutely stellar jobs. Phoenix lost some great guys and made a very good team out of one superstar and one fringe all-star, and a bunch of throwaways (sound familiar?). Names like Diaw, Barbosa, House, etc. strike fear in opponents now. 

In hindsight, we'll look back at this series and realize playoff style basketball has a lot to do with the Lakers competitiveness in this series. The Suns style doesn't work as well in the playoffs when the game becomes more of a half-court game and more physical. 

Tonight marks the triumphant homecoming of our heroes. LA, city and players, are going to be super pumped tonight. Best Laker moment since Shaq left.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

My prediction...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

^^ Hahaha...I love it!


----------



## Mohamed_#8 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

As long as the Lakers continue to stop the Suns from running, we should take a 3-1 lead back to Phoenix.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



CubanLaker said:


> My prediction...


Nash blocking Kobe?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Nope, Nash riding the ball to the hoop.


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

My prediction:

Of the next two games, one will end in Phoenix winning by +10 (or maybe +9? +8?), and the other will be a very close game ending with Kobe taking over the last minutes to get the W, possibly with a buzzer beater included. But I don't know which of those games will be tonight.

But hopefully... they just win both then go back to PHO leading 3-1 and take the series in 6 when they come back to Staples.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> How would that nullify last year's COTY award? This year, what options does he have? You can't slow it down because you have no inside game with Amare and Kurt (8-10 footers) out. They have no choice but to try and run and hope they hit their open shots, which they haven't. Part of being a coach is realizing that. The reason they struggle to run is because they cannot stop anyone on the inside. They can't really switch defensive assignments because they have zero interior defense no matter who they put on the floor. Well, they can switch them, but it won't help their main problem. What can they do, put Tim Thomas on Odom so that Shawn is less tired? Seriously, his options are limited because his pieces are limited. This fact nullifies nothing that he did last year.


So far, I haven't seen any coaching done by D'Antoni in this series. Phil is doing one hell of a job with Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown...you're telling me D'Antoni can't work with what he's got? One of the most important parts of being a good coach is being able to adjust...the Suns haven't done it thus far.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

West44 said:


> Kudos for the 'Zona posters keep'n it real in this thread. Both coaches have done absolutely stellar jobs. Phoenix lost some great guys and made a very good team out of one superstar and one fringe all-star, and a bunch of throwaways (sound familiar?). Names like Diaw, Barbosa, House, etc. strike fear in opponents now.
> 
> In hindsight, we'll look back at this series and realize playoff style basketball has a lot to do with the Lakers competitiveness in this series. The Suns style doesn't work as well in the playoffs when the game becomes more of a half-court game and more physical.
> 
> Tonight marks the triumphant homecoming of our heroes. LA, city and players, are going to be super pumped tonight. *Best Laker moment since Shaq left*.


 Totally agree.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Big pushing match up happened right off the bat... Diaw got a T, Tim Thomas got a T, Luke Walton Flagrant Foul... all in the first minute....

Lakers go on a good run and the fans were crazy!!!!!
Now lakers are up 2


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We have this series.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man... Nash and Marion seem so scared... wtf?... a travel call earlier on Nash cuz he jumped up and couldnt pass it up in time... 

Marion missing easy shots...

I wanna see how Bill Walton commentates his sons game lol


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Marion missing alley oops... 
Smush shooting fade away post ups? wtf


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Someone contest his 3 point shot!!! come on!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I love this atmosphere!!!!
Great job getting back on D after Smush's dunk


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

CAN THEY STOP THE ****ING 3ss by Tim Thomas!?!!?!?!?!!?!??!?!?!??!!?!?



**** someone guard him put a hand in his face something


and damn that stupid hand gesture he does after his shots is ****ing annoying 


**** *******


someone guard him his 3s are the only reason the SUns are in the game


DOES ANYONE ELSE NOTICE lallllllll the SUns player just hover around the 3 pt line 

hahahahahah


BAstadsgsdfsdf


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

31-27 Lakers lead after 1.
Not bad.
Good start, crowd is in it... am happy so far.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Pretty solid game so far...

However, Kobe needs to start hitting his shots now...he's 1/5 from the field. 

Tim Thomas needs to be stopped from the outside...he's 4/4 from the 3pt line and has 16 points for Christs' sake.

But I guess it's a good thing if our only real problem as of right now is Tim Thomas.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

yeah dont mess with KB54 haha


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Kwame and Lamar are killing the Suns on the glass tonight.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Damn, we missed alots open shots


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

After a crazy end the Lakers are up by 5 at the half.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

ahhh man great D!!!!!!!


close out on the 3s and dont let them get any easy layups 


great Defensive 2nd quarter ended strong....dont let them get easy hoops if they keep up 

this same defensive intensity i have a good feeling bout this game !!!


:biggrin: 

GO LAKERS!!!!!11 :cheers:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

I don't think anyone would have expected Smush to outplay Steve Nash in this series.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

B!tch smack Nash, Kobe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

haha i say dont mess with KB54 again


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

i beg for odom to make free throws... i beg i plead i pray i do anything


BUT PLEASE MAKING THE ****IGN FREE THROWS!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Cris said:


> i beg for odom to make free throws... i beg i plead i pray i do anything
> 
> 
> BUT PLEASE MAKING THE ****IGN FREE THROWS!


He just missed another. :dead:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody notice how much Lamar bothers Nashes passes and drives?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Anybody notice how much Lamar bothers Nashes passes and drives?


Yeah, has been since Game 2. I say put him on Nash, and have him effect his passes and shots like PJ had Pip do to Mark Jackson in the Eastern Conference Finals in 1998. :angel:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook making things happen :banana:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

King Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kevin Martin is COLD BLOODED...


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Why are we leaving the Suns wide opened for 3 pointers!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Getting caught behind screens


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

who wears the #5 jersey in the lakers? I just saw some fan with a #5 jersey.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Maybe its a personalized jersey...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

If Kobe played like this all year, the Lakers would've been a 3 or 4 seed. I think by having Kobe be a one man team through out the year, brought a huge suprise for the Suns in the playoffs when Izzo started utilizing his teammates.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

He can score 81 points, and outscore your entire team... or he can play a distrubting game like Nash and do it even better. M-V-P.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

This **** is awesome.. awesome.. dont let up on Sunday.. go 3-1 up.. dont drop to 2-2.. this team.. Kobe has been amazing in the playoffs.. the team has been too..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

**** yeh *****es.... i ask all laker fans to put 2-1 *****es!!!! in their sig


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

yeah baby yeah baby Lakers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



spiraling said:


> who wears the #5 jersey in the lakers? I just saw some fan with a #5 jersey.


nobody. or at least on-one on the roster. maybe he made that jersey.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Brian34Cook said:


> This **** is awesome.. awesome.. dont let up on Sunday.. go 3-1 up.. dont drop to 2-2.. this team.. Kobe has been amazing in the playoffs.. the team has been too..



No need to say extra sh** bro. Just cheer. that's all just cheer cheer cheer cheer :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

wow this is a ****ing great feeling, this is gonna be a damn good series


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

I was saying extra sh**? LOL just saying.. put the pedal to floor and stomp on it.. dont ease up!!!


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Man...if Kobe didn't go 3-11 in the fourth quarter last Sunday...damn...

Go Lake Show!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Put these *****es down for the count. Put that knife in their ****ing throat, like they a team made of "Goodfellas"...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



laker girl said:


> nobody. or at least on-one on the roster. maybe he made that jersey.


Number five? Was Tierre Brown in the stands tonight?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



ClayVTrainum said:


> Man...if Kobe didn't go 3-11 in the fourth quarter last Sunday...damn...
> 
> Go Lake Show!


True that, that's what I would be worried about if I was in Phoenix. Hell, tonight he went 6-18... Imagine if he was hitting even more than that.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lets Go Lakers!! :banana: :banana: Great win, and excellent team game!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Was Horry #5 when he play for the Lakers? I can't think of anyone else or maybe its a custom.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



spiraling said:


> Was Horry #5 when he play for the Lakers? I can't think of anyone else or maybe its a custom.


Yeah, it was probably an Horry jersey, but it is so much more comedic if we just believe it was Tierre Brown.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

That's cause Tierre Brown IS THAT DUDE. **** Kobe for driving Tierre Brown out of the Lakers organization!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

I Heart Kwame Brown In a Non Gay-Sexual Way!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Cris said:


> I Heart Kwame Brown In a Non Gay-Sexual Way!


You mean (no brokeback)?


P.S. How's my pic in your avvy doing? lol


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

This team is getting physical and I'm loving it!

The attitude of this team has changed so much since the beginning of the year and they've been playing great team ball. Very entertaining.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Coolio. 2 more to go. Got a bit nervous towards the end. We all know how Suns shoot. Keep 'em under 100 and we win. 

Damn Kings won too. Freak accident. Spurs should have won it. Did you guys see how they won? Oh well. I hate Kings. Want the Lakers to win just as much as I want Kings to suffer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*




The MAMBA said:


> You mean (no brokeback)?
> 
> 
> P.S. How's my pic in your avvy doing? lol



its found a home.... much appreicated!

Steve Nash Wins The 2006 Posterized Award!!!! *Cheering*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

laker girl said:


> Coolio. 2 more to go. Got a bit nervous towards the end. We all know how Suns shoot. Keep 'em under 100 and we win.
> 
> Damn Kings won too. Freak accident. Spurs should have won it. Did you guys see how they won? Oh well. I hate Kings. Want the Lakers to win just as much as I want Kings to suffer.


I'm no Kings fan.. but I'd love if Kings could beat Spurs in the first round... That could possibly take away a potential playoff opp. down the road, if the Lakers ever do make it to the WCF. Spurs are alot more dangerous then the Kings are.

I'd definitely rather vs Kings then Spurs in the WCF. Even though I have Mavericks coming out of that part of Conference.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Cris said:


> its found a home.... much appreicated!
> 
> Steve Nash Wins The 2006 Posterized Award!!!! *Cheering*


Love that Nash Avatar Cris. lol :biggrin:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Im actually quit nervous for Game 4. It feels real good but I just hope the Lakers play with a sense of urgency on Sunday.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

*Final*
Lakers 99
Suns 93

Kobe playing distributer nicely. Lakers can go up 3-1 in Sundays game.

Seems like there have been a lot of fights in this series, esp. with Kobe and Nash getting in each others' faces.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Wohoo! Lakers are up in the series...gotta take care of business again on Sunday


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Lakers are going to get swept is what people said .... Oh no no no :naughty: Lakers baby up 2-1!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Unique said:


> Lakers are going to get swept is what people said .... Oh no no no :naughty: Lakers baby up 2-1!!


At first, I was like who the hell is this guy posting? Then I realized you were LM05 by clicking on your sig. Hehe.



Game 4 is the backbreaker. If we can take that, then it's close to done for the Suns. Also, if Tim Thomas isn't playing, Lamar and Kwame will MURDER Diaw on the inside. Phil has been worth more than the $10 mil he was given.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Eternal said:


> Love that Nash Avatar Cris. lol :biggrin:


It's MINE. lol


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



The MAMBA said:


> It's MINE. lol


You photoshopped that? Sick!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



The MAMBA said:


> It's MINE. lol


 of course... bet since you werent sporting it as the avy i had to take the honors.

nash of course needed to have his award annoucned to the world


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



HallOfFamer said:


> Phil has been worth more than the $10 mil he was given.


:yes:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



The MAMBA said:


> It's MINE. lol


Excellent work on it lol.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



HallOfFamer said:


> At first, I was like who the hell is this guy posting? Then I realized you were LM05 by clicking on your sig. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Game 4 is the backbreaker. If we can take that, then it's close to done for the Suns. Also, if Tim Thomas isn't playing, Lamar and Kwame will MURDER Diaw on the inside. Phil has been worth more than the $10 mil he was given.


Yea I changed my username  .... Great news people! I just got tickets !


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Unique said:


> Yea I changed my username  .... Great news people! I just got tickets !


Which game are you going to?

If Lakers lose the game your going to, I'll know who jinxed us. :biggrin:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

We win......AGAIN! But after looking at the statistics, Lakers were down in every category except rebounding, and that is the main reason Lakers won. That means Kwame, Lamar, and Luke are so important when playing against Phoenix. The key is rebounding......By the way, Smush played very very well today, and yes he is the x factor. I must say Kobe makes everyone better in these few games. Also I think the officials helped Lakers a little bit, the personal foul difference sure helped. Now these two teams are getting pretty hostile. I can't imagine what would happen in Game 4 on Sunday.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Cris, that avatar is KILLING me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Did anyone get chills when Kwame knocked down Diaw and just stood over him. 

he was like like " *****! This is my house!!" :clap:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

ahhh great Win!!!


haha that Block by Kwame on Diaw !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i jumped out my seat on that one !!!!!


wow the distribution in points amongst everyone was sooo great...everyone contributed


...do you guys think Kobe will have to have one of his 40+ points eventually to win, or will this


continue??? man they should be up 3-0, but when he went slightly off game plan and started

taking shots the first game is what kinda killed the Lakers the first game  

BIG GAME SUNDAY!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

damn Props on those avatars you guys are making niiice


:clap:


----------



## Mohamed_#8 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Excellent win, I love how the young bucks are stepping up and gaining valuable experience, Kobe is willing to do anything to WIN, I am sure a lot of his critics respect him now.

Game 4 on Sunday is a must-win, otherwise we might face a potential Game 7 in Phoenix...

The winner of this series faces the winner of the Clippers-Denver series, right?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*

Great game and an even greater win. I absolutely love the way this team is playing. As much as I loved seeing Kobe go for +40 on a great % and help the team win, I love his recent approach even more: team succes and a W before his own statistics (although a nicer FG % couldn't hurt ). I hope it doesn't stop here and we take game 3 also. Go Lakers!

peace


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*
































































:biggrin:


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Missed hearing the after game chatter - Did it go something like this?

"and reigning two-time MVP, Steve Nash, was repeatedly owned, abused, and dominated on the post by Smush Parker one game after tasting Kobe's nuts on a fly-by"

"and Nash and D'Antoni giggled and smirked on the sidelines as their season slipped away"

"As Diaw deliberately fouled and entangled himself with Kwame, Kwame, using about a tenth of his strength, flicked Diaw to the ground and stood over him. The game was stopped and the floor cleaned as Diaw apparently wet himself".


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Think seriously about this question. Do you enjoy watching this team more than the 3peat group? I know that we're not as a good without the big man in the middle and the role players not as experienced. But this team plays with more intensity and passion. Did you ever think we would see the day when the Lakers contest every shot taken? Was anybody at the game? That was the craziest I have seen the Staples Center in a long time. We may take this series ladies and gents.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

KOBEEEEE!

MVP


I believe!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Eternal said:


> Which game are you going to?
> 
> If Lakers lose the game your going to, I'll know who jinxed us. :biggrin:


lol , tommorows game!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 3 (4/28) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lake*



Unique said:


> .... Great news people! I just got tickets !


Oh Em Gee, I am soo jealous.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Think seriously about this question. Do you enjoy watching this team more than the 3peat group? I know that we're not as a good without the big man in the middle and the role players not as experienced. But this team plays with more intensity and passion. Did you ever think we would see the day when the Lakers contest every shot taken? Was anybody at the game? That was the craziest I have seen the Staples Center in a long time. We may take this series ladies and gents.


This team is young and is an underdog which makes it more intriguing. People don't expect much from them (for now). I do enjoy watching them and Kobe on his own however to me nothing compares to the Shaq/Kobe days. I miss the big man and the rivalry with the Kings. Those Kings games made me so nervous I couldn't sit still. I just about died when we went to game 7 wid 'em in the Western Conference Final. I miss Shaq dunking on his defender. There's not much dunking anymore. 
I don't know about the intensity passion thing. This current team have come together quick in the playoffs but they have had some un-effortless games (besides Kobe) throughout the year. But I'm sure next year will be different considering how they are playing so well together in the Suns series. I hope they can carry that passion over. Overall the new team has been pretty successful and fun to watch at times. LOL..if Luke Walton can score a career high 19 points that's pretty interesting.


----------

